# futuremrO's log to 240lbs



## futureMrO (Mar 17, 2014)

some background 
im 5'11" as of now i weigh around 212lb, bf% idk
ive got one cycle under my belt : 500mgs test for 12 weeks and 40mgs dbol for 4 weeks, i made good gains but my diet was so sloppy i feel like i cheated myself, i finished my cycle weighing around 220lb dropped the water and a little bf now im weighing 212 ready to take this shit seriously !
212lbsammo!!!!!!!cycle will be
weeks 1-16 300mgs of test prop a week 
weeks 1-10 300mgs of npp a weeks 
weeks 10-16 375mgs of tren ace a week 
weeks 10-16 50mgs of proviron ed 
also might throw in some clen towards the end 
this should be epic!!!!!! next stop 240lb !!!!!


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 17, 2014)

day 1
pinned 1 cc of prop and 1cc of npp into my left felt, first time ever pinning 2 cc's and honestly it went smooth. it felt better than when i used to pin 1 cc into my quad. today is chest, bis and tris !!!


----------



## sneedham (Mar 17, 2014)

Go for it bro....let me know how BLP gear treats you....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 17, 2014)

Im really excited about your BPL gear. even more excited about the silhouette of your cawk


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 17, 2014)

very nice layout brother!! 
how many days a week you gonna do inj?  they got old for me fast, even at eod lol


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 17, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Im really excited about your BPL gear. even more excited about the silhouette of your cawk


ya me to man, and i didnt realize my cawk silhouette was on display till after i posted it haha if i would have know i would have stuffed the shit out of it haha


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 17, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> You never entered cawk length and girth size..
> 
> 
> Are you going to join this transformation contest HI is trying to get going?


im a girth man myself, and i didnt know he was doing one but ya id be down for that


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 17, 2014)

keith1569 said:


> very nice layout brother!!
> how many days a week you gonna do inj?  they got old for me fast, even at eod lol


im gonna inject mon/wed/sat my issue is each shot will be 2cc and im afraid to pin any where other than delts and quads, do you think those are enough or should i add in one more injection site ? maybe triceps ?


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'd say add in glutes and maybe pecs. But with pecs I'd start lower than 2cc..like maybe staff with 1cc to see how it goes. Pecs, slin pin works well but it takes a while to push in the oil.. A 25g 5/8in is perfect imo


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 17, 2014)

damn ok, i likw the idea of pecs but i have a small chest , i have some 1.5 in pins maybe ill man up and hit the glutes other than that all i have are 1" pins so maybe chest or tris and just not puch it in all the way ?


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 17, 2014)

pic post workout today, got a good pump today !


----------



## Swfl (Mar 17, 2014)

glutes all day! you can easily get 2-3 inj sites per side on  glutes/ ventroglutes


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 17, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> View attachment 53673
> pic post workout today, got a good pump today !



Subbed you got some solid gunz there champ ... Oh and nice girth


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 17, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Subbed you got some solid gunz there champ ... Oh and nice girth


haha thanks brother


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 18, 2014)

day 2
recap for yesterday, everything went great until i took some prami, i took it at about 3:30pm and man did that stuff knock me on my ass, i got tired, kinda nauseous and hot it kinda ruined the rest of the day as far as eating so today i will either skip the prami or take it with my las meal before bed, any suggestions? 
as for today it is a no shot day and i will be training quads and calves, shoulder feels pretty good from my shot yesterday, slightly sore but I've also never put 2 cc in there before.


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 18, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> How much did you start off with?  I always take it before bed because of the reasons you listed. I took it in the morning once and that was a horrible mistake.


i took like .25 mg and ya i will never take it during the day again lol


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 18, 2014)

decided not to hit legs as i didnt eat enough yesterday, hit shoulders instead, had a great workout!!! and ate my ass off today
and if anyone says i need to eat more im gonna punch them in the dick haha i dont know how i could eat more!!

great app by the way


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 18, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Lol, you're definitely going to have to learn to force feed if you want to hit 240lbs.  It's a bitch.


ya man i really dont know how i can possibly eat more haha i guess ill have to throw in some doughnuts and cereal haha


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 18, 2014)

I like your cycle choice, eat big! haha 

Beans, brown rice, lentils covered in a chili/cheese sauce with steak will help nail those macros down


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 18, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I like your cycle choice, eat big! haha
> 
> Beans, brown rice, lentils covered in a chili/cheese sauce with steak will help nail those macros down


thanks man , and that sounds epic


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 19, 2014)

day 3 today is a shot day 1cc test prop 1cc npp either gonna pin right delt or glute. shot from monday has a little pip but ive also never put 2 ccs in my shoulder before so thats to be expected, was gonna train legs but im having an issue with my right quad so i might hold off till next week, might train back instead !!! oh and ive decided that i might try upping my test slightly and lowering my npp slightly and try not taking the pram, that stuff is just hell on my body


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 19, 2014)

trained back, now my whole upper body is officially sore, had a headache all day and an upset stomach, i think its from the pram, so im gonna try not taking it tonight and see how that goes


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Do you already need prami? If not I wouldn't take it all. Upping your test to around 600 or so is a great idea, I would also keep NPP at 300 and add something to control estrogen


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 19, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> Do you already need prami? If not I wouldn't take it all. Upping your test to around 600 or so is a great idea, I would also keep NPP at 300 and add something to control estrogen


 think thats what im going to do, up my test dose, keep my npp at 300 and drop the prami, thanks for the advice !


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 20, 2014)

Extra cals from fats are easy bro. Guacamole with EVOO is a go to - just keep it a separate from a carb meal.


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 20, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Extra cals from fats are easy bro. *Guacamole with EVOO is a go to* - just keep it a separate from a carb meal.



ohh i like that !!!


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 20, 2014)

day 4, think ima gonna hit some chest tonight, differently feeling a little angrier at the gym, appetite is up and yesterday i noticed that straight was starting to go up


----------



## jorjorbinx (Mar 21, 2014)

have you tried your proviron at 100mg yet i feel like that is the sweet spot that i feel a difference 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 21, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> have you tried your proviron at 100mg yet i feel like that is the sweet spot that i feel a difference
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


no i havnt, ive been using ug proviron at 50mgs but i might be getting some pharm grade so i think ill still stick with 50mgs maybe bump up to 75mg but im guessing that 50-75mgs of pharm will feel better than 50mgs of ug


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 21, 2014)

day 5, today my whole upper body is officially sore lol, felt angry at the gym yesterday, noticed a slight strength increase but really noticed a big bump in stamina !
today i  will be doing a junk day at the gym; abs, traps, forearms and calfs. still not quit ready to train my legs yet but im shooting for next tuesday !!!


----------



## oufinny (Mar 21, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> ohh i like that !!!



Plenty of ways to get there.  Step up your calorie intake over a 2-3 week period so your whole GI system can accomodate and get yourself a good probiotic and some digestive enzymes if you are really upping the cals past the comfortable level.  GHRP-6 helps too if its in the budget; also helps keep the fat gain to a minimum.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 21, 2014)

now Im hungry


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 21, 2014)

oufinny said:


> Plenty of ways to get there.  Step up your calorie intake over a 2-3 week period so your whole GI system can accomodate and get *yourself a good probiotic* and some digestive enzymes if you are really upping the cals past the comfortable level.  GHRP-6 helps too if its in the budget; also helps keep the fat gain to a minimum.


you know what thats something i did last year and am really glad i did, but ill have to check out a digestive enzyme as well, my diet is really heavy in meat !


----------



## the_predator (Mar 21, 2014)

Subd! And down for cawk pics. Just let me know


----------



## sneedham (Mar 21, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> You never entered cawk length and girth size..
> 
> 
> Are you going to join this transformation contest HI is trying to get going?


Maybe he is what might be called an 8x8...GIRTH....LMAO...Ok seriously Keep us posted on BPL gear...I think I am going to give their TNE a run for pre-workout....


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 21, 2014)

I used a 1 inch 25ga pin for chest, works fine. Another spot to hit is lats, they literally suck the oil right up for me but I have a hard time reaching them. Btw qhats that app your using for logging meals?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 21, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I used a 1 inch 25ga pin for chest, works fine. Another spot to hit is lats, they literally suck the oil right up for me but I have a hard time reaching them. Btw qhats that app your using for logging meals?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


ya i have a fairly large back i was thinking of trying lats, and the food tracker app is called fitness pal


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 21, 2014)

Minor pip on lats even when they are virgin in my experience, ,, thanks.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Mar 22, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Minor pip on lats even when they are virgin in my experience, ,, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



good to know iv been thinking about these quiet often lately 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 22, 2014)

day 6 update; pinned 1.25 cc of prop and 1cc of npp, pinned in left quad, actually pinned a difrent spot than i normally do, normally i pin on more of the side of the leg today i went more for the top, not like in the middle of the leg but almost, felt way better going in , injecting and pip, have slight pip in the leg but ive also never shot more than 1 cc in their. gear is kicking in nicely, woke up pumped today, and at work today i was getting very agitated by trivial things, appetite is also up. i took today off lifting and will take tomorrow off as well (i always take the weekends off) but monday ill start my workout rotation 
monday ; chest / tris / bis 
tuesday ; quads / calfs / abs
wednesday ; back / hamstrings / forearms 
thursday ; shoulders / traps / calfs 
friday ; chest / tris / bis 
i hit chest / tris / bis twice a week because those are my areas i really want to improve on !!!


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 23, 2014)

day  7 today is a no shot day, leg still is a little sore from yesterdays shot but nothing that is al that bad. today is also an off day from the gym, but it is also a high carb day to fuel up for tomorrows workout !!!


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 23, 2014)

some pics from today 
these were the prep meals, excluding my breakfast, i didnt eat one of the meals because i had a road lunch while at work

today morning, bad pic, makes my arms look small ;



meals ;





over all feeling good! cant wait to get in the gym tomorrow and beat up some weights


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 23, 2014)

Your traps make the rest of you look small lol

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 23, 2014)

haha its a problem lol, think its also an angle thing (making my arms look small) my arms measure around 18 on a good day , my traps i think are from my job which requires lifting random stuff at weird angles ?


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 23, 2014)

Aas made my traps pop out, they were ok to begin with but I have huge bis that overshadowed everything,  especially since im 5 ft 5 in my arms arent that long lol

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Mar 23, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> haha its a problem lol, think its also an angle thing (making my arms look small) my arms measure around 18 on a good day , my traps i think are from my job which requires lifting random stuff at weird angles ?



why white rice big brother

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 23, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Aas made my traps pop out, they were ok to begin with but I have huge bis that overshadowed everything,  especially since im 5 ft 5 in my arms arent that long lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


thats another good problem to have !


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 23, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> why white rice big brother
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


honestly, i dont like brown rice, i also seem to metabolize white rice really well.
white rice and oatmeal are my main carb sources, every once in a while ill throw in potatoes or pasta if im getting bored. i dont eat nearly as much fruit or veggies as i should.


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 23, 2014)

White rice is fine. I for one dont like brown rice as much and I agree for me as well white goes down better and smoother.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 23, 2014)

went down stair to find my GF in the kitchen (which is a rarity) she said i need to eat again lol 
haha


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 24, 2014)

day 8 
it has been 1 week since my first shot and im feeling great, tried shooting glutes today the first time i sunk the needle in i felt a weird pain so i withdrew, changed the pin and moved about 1/2 in up and it went in fine, nice smooth push in. everything felt good. also decided to split 1cc of test prop between both triceps witch was very painless even with a 25g pin. so today was the first day of raising test dosage, 2cc of test 1 cc of npp. im definitely gonna buy some 27 x 5/8 pins and shoot tris more, and maybe bis. 
just ate break fast , 2 cups eggwhites (which i drink) 2 whole eggs and 1 1/2 oatmeal.
gonna head to the gym in a few and beat up some chest, tris, and bis !!!!
also just wanna say thanks to everyone who is following along !


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 24, 2014)

progress pic , one week , strength has gone up, not by a lot but endurance is through the roof and so are pumps


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 24, 2014)

small update, the 1cc testp and 1ccnpp ass shot feels great, absolutely no pip, arms however are pretty damn sore lol


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 25, 2014)

day 9 
recap from yesterday 
the shot i took in the glutes is still painless, however the tricep shot is pretty damn sore, haha damn virgin muscle!
today i will train shoulders / traps / forearms


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 25, 2014)

trained shoulder and traps today ( fun day )


----------



## imthat1guy (Mar 25, 2014)

Hell yeah subscribed


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 26, 2014)

imthat1guy said:


> Hell yeah subscribed


thanks bro !


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 26, 2014)

put 3cc in my left glute, 2 cc's of prop and 1cc of npp. loving the npp it really helps dilute the pip from the prop, also my joints feel great, my left shoulder which usually always bugs me feels great!. my triceps are still a little red and a little swollen, dont know that ill hit those again, but if i do, im gonna use a 27 g pin. today i have quads and calves.
legs!
gonna pre exhaust with leg press for 6-7 sets,reps ranging from 20-8,
 then on to squats, 4-5 sets reps ranging from 12-4 reps,
 then a supper set on hack squats, then 2 sets of lunges,
 then 3 sets of leg extensions 15 reps each, 
then seated and standing calve raises 4 sets each


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 27, 2014)

day 11, gonna hit some back and hamstrings today, back being one of my favorite things to train. 
gonna hit pull downs 5 sets pyramiding down in reps 15, 12, 10, 8 , 6(drop set) 
bent over underhand rows 12, 10, 8, 6 
rack pulls or dead lift 10, 6, 6, 4, 2
dimond pull downs 12, 10, 8, 6 
seated close grip rows 12, 10, 8, 6
hamstring curls 20, 16, 12, 8, (drop set )


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 27, 2014)

ended up hitting back and hams, after that still didnt feel done so i threw some bicep work in there to, and ate like a pig all day !!!


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 28, 2014)

day 12, still have slight pip in my left glute but that was after a 3cc shot with 2 cc test prop and 1cc npp. my triceps are still sore from the shot i took a few days ago, i put .5cc in each tricep and it really seemed to bother them, i dont think ill put prop in them again. weight has only gone up slightly, weighing about 214 now, but body composition feels like its changing every day !!!


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 29, 2014)

day 13 pip in the ass is just about gone, triceps are done being sore. just took a shot, 3cc's into my left delt, went in like butter, i love shooting delts lol. 
on a side note the proviron and test are starting to work great together, i have got a hard on for 23 out of 24 hours a day haha!!


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 31, 2014)

2 week mark, feeling good, took a shot of 2cc prop and 1cc npp into the right delt this morning. my weight has only gone up 2 pounds, but i look visibly leaner and quit a bit more vascular, i think i need to drastically increase my calories !!! 
today will be heavy chest, light bis, light tris !!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 1, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> day 13 pip in the ass is just about gone, triceps are done being sore. just took a shot, 3cc's into my left delt, went in like butter, i love shooting delts lol.
> on a side note the proviron and test are starting to work great together, i have got a hard on for 23 out of 24 hours a day haha!!



Got that proviron in hand hey? What you dosing?


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 1, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Got that proviron in hand hey? What you dosing?


ya had a small amount left over from last cycle and i just ordered some more, ive been dosing at 50 mgs ed i might try 75-100mg ed, is there a liver toxicity issue with running it at 100mgs a day ?


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 1, 2014)

day 16 ate a lot yesterday and woke up pumped, i think im getting used to the prop because i have only a very small amount of pip from yesterdays shot which was 2cc prop 1cc npp in right delt ! ive been installing some wood flooring in my house all morning so im a bit behind on my eating for the day, if i can end up eating enough im gonna train legs tonight if not ill train shoulders !


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 1, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> ya had a small amount left over from last cycle and i just ordered some more, ive been dosing at 50 mgs ed i might try 75-100mg ed, is there a liver toxicity issue with running it at 100mgs a day ?



It's not methylated, I'm running proviron all year to prove it


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 1, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> It's not methylated, I'm running proviron all year to prove it


i might join you on that one


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 2, 2014)

day 17, i under ate all day yesterday so i wasnt expecting much at the gym today, in reality i killed it! dont know how but i did, now its time to eat like a pig all day !!!


----------



## GUNRACK (Apr 2, 2014)

in for cawk and/or girlfriend pics


----------



## the_predator (Apr 2, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> day 13 pip in the ass is just about gone, triceps are done being sore. just took a shot, 3cc's into my left delt, went in like butter, i love shooting delts lol.
> on a side note the *proviron* and test are starting to work great together, *i have got a hard on for 23 out of 24 hours a day haha!!*


LOL Mine should be coming very soon and I can't wait to get on it!


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 2, 2014)

GUNRACK said:


> in for cawk and/or girlfriend pics


what about girlfriends with cawks ?


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 2, 2014)

the_predator said:


> LOL Mine should be coming very soon and I can't wait to get on it!


honestly i love proviron lol i would love to stay on year round.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 3, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> honestly i love proviron lol i would love to stay on year round.


If I like it and can afford it, I might just do that.


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 3, 2014)

the_predator said:


> If I like it and can afford it, I might just do that.


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 3, 2014)

day 18, finally leg day, it had been about a month since i trained legs ( think i did one light leg workout last week ) i had a quad/knee issue then a had a bad shot (also decided to take legs out of rotation and just stick to delts/glutes ). weights were down a decent amount but i credit my gear will still giving me some pretty good lifts, and being able to grind through a workout that really sucked balls!


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## futureMrO (Apr 4, 2014)

day 19, i decided to hit arms, i really need work on my biceps which i usually train after a large muscle like chest or back, so today i decided to train straight bis, and tris !!! so you know i had to take an arm selfie ! hahah weight is also up , i weighed 215 today !


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 5, 2014)

day 20, rest day no training, took a 3cc ass shot this morning, i think my muscles are starting to get used to these 3cc shots !


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 6, 2014)

day 21, usually train in the am around 11am - 12pm so i usually only get 2 meals in before i train, today i trained at 7:00pm this was after 2 breakfasts, two meals and a big chipotle bowl. my training was insane, huge pumps, strong lifts and crazy endurance. weighed my self at 218, but that is on a full stomach.


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 7, 2014)

day 22, had a killer back workout, then spent the rest of the day pigging out on food!!!


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 8, 2014)

day 23,  hit some shoulders today, its always a fun day because im very shoulder dominant. 
my impression of blue print labs as of now; very clean gear, flows very easily through a 25g pin, quality seems great im feeling stronger by the day and can literally see my self growing! other than a little pip from the test prop (i am shooting 2cc at a time) im loving this cycle !
600mg test wk
300mg npp wk
75mg proviron ed


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 9, 2014)

day 24, will be crushing legs today !


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 9, 2014)

Looking good!
As much as i like trying new combos i always seem to come back to test and nandrolone. 
Keep the mental attitude up... that's half the game


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 9, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Looking good!
> As much as i like trying new combos i always seem to come back to* test and nandrolone. *
> Keep the mental attitude up... that's half the game


ya my joints feel incredible, and im literally getting stronger and growing everyday  i need to get some more test soon, i was originally gonna do 300mg a week but im doing 600mg , so my test is going twice as fast lol think ill get some cyp and run prop and cyp because 2 cc of straight prop is giving me a little pip, plus all my shots are 3cc lol it would be nice to shoot 3/4 cc prop 1cc npp and 1/2 cc test cyp.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 9, 2014)

Keep up the good work brother!


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 9, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Keep up the good work brother!


thanks man, i sure will try.


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 9, 2014)

recap for today, i ended up not training, my back is still sore from deadlifts and i had a plumber at my house all day ( slab leak )  so i will be killing legs tomorrow haha


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 9, 2014)

one more progress shot ; looking very flat ( didn't train or eat well today )


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 10, 2014)

day 25,  damn i woke up hungry today, my appetite has been increasing daily !


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 10, 2014)

oh ya someone hooked it up, 8 whole eggs, 3 potatoes and 2 sausages 
GAME TIME !!!


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 10, 2014)

just got back from doing legs, holy shit that was a tuff workout 
high weight low rep squats
low weight high rep leg press 
hamstring curls
calve raises seated and standing 
leg extensions
and finally lunges 
i think i earned a 4x4 from in n out


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 10, 2014)

leg day was a success, now time to get fat !


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 11, 2014)

just got back from killing some chest and bis, trying to get my stubborn biceps to grow !


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 11, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> leg day was a success, now time to get fat !
> View attachment 53852



You will definitely grow on this shit, no lie. Only problem is it will take a year to cut the fat lol

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 11, 2014)

weighed 219 this am, felt really strong today!


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 12, 2014)

day 27, decided to take a day off training, my body needed a break for a day. also decided to shoot quads again, put 1cc test prop and .5 cc npp in my right and left quad. one thing ive noticed , even on non training days or low carb days, i stay pumped all day, im also im seeing veins ive never seen before ! and my bodyfat has remained the same, maybe slightly less but ive put on 7 pounds!


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 13, 2014)

morning meal prep


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 13, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> View attachment 53834
> one more progress shot ; looking very flat ( didn't train or eat well today )



Lookin BIG brother, keep up the good work!!


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 13, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> Lookin BIG brother, keep up the good work!!


thanks bro, ill try.
i love front double bicep shot because i have a wide and thick back but i hate it because it makes my arms look small, my arms are 18" cold, from the side they look big but from a straight on view or a front double bicep they look small ?


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 14, 2014)

( 4 week mark today ) woke up weighed 220lb after only egg whites and oatmeal, my weight has gone up 8 lbs in one month with little to no change in body fat, BF actually might be down a little, wanted to try something different today so i pinned my normal 2cc prop and 1cc npp in my flute, but i also decided to pin .25 cc of npp in each bicep, mostly just for shits and giggles. no pain what so ever but i have a feeling like being pumped. idk how guys put 3 cc of synthol in their biceps lol im fairly certain mine would explode ! all in all im very happy with blue print gear, also need to order so blue print test cyp next week to add to my existing cycle !


----------



## the_predator (Apr 15, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> View attachment 53834
> one more progress shot ; looking very flat ( didn't train or eat well today )


If that is looking flat, then I'm "not going to train or eat well" either. LOL You look pretty big to me.


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 15, 2014)

the_predator said:


> If that is looking flat, then I'm "not going to train or eat well" either. LOL You look pretty big to me.


ya thats no pump and missed 2 meals, i did eat mcdonalds lol that might have something to do with it. thanks for the support bro!


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 15, 2014)

my buddy and i at his house ( lives on the beach, rich asshole haha) 
wish this angle didnt make my arms look so small


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 16, 2014)

slept like 9 hours woke up still tired, i guess spending all day at the beach takes alot out of you lol, gonna crush some legs today!


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh poor guy the beach must be soo tough....its still freezing where I'm at, just snowed again couple days ago Lol

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 16, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> View attachment 53834
> one more progress shot ; looking very flat ( didn't train or eat well today )



Lookin' pretty!....

And you're not so bad yourself, either!


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 16, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Oh poor guy the beach must be soo tough....its still freezing where I'm at, just snowed again couple days ago Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


haha the struggle is real


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 16, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Lookin' pretty!....
> 
> And you're not so bad yourself, either!


lol beauty and the beast


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 16, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> lol beauty and the beast




The look and she can cook too! A double threat, does she train at all with you? 

That would make her a triple threat.


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 16, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> The look and she can cook too! A double threat, does she train at all with you?
> 
> That would make her a triple threat.


ya everything except chest


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 16, 2014)

on a side note i ate 8 Doritos locos fiery  hot tacos last night and this morning i thought satan was living in my ass 
on the bright side i woke up pumped


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 16, 2014)

I ahte you right now, im dieting for a cut...wish I was bulking...

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 16, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I ahte you right now, im dieting for a cut...wish I was bulking...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


haha perma - bulk !!!!


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol thats how I was and next thing you know im a fatass. Bulking natural is a pain, you get fat.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 16, 2014)

haha natural anything sucks lol


----------



## spinyvegeta (Apr 16, 2014)

Except peanut butter


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 16, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Except peanut butter


agreed and in some cases; boobs haha


----------



## spinyvegeta (Apr 16, 2014)

All cases boobs


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 16, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> ya everything except chest



That's understandable my man. 

Okay, here's what you need to do..... more of her frolicking on the beach and not your boy.


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 16, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> That's understandable my man.
> 
> Okay, here's what you need to do..... more of her frolicking on the beach and not your boy.


she does have a nice beach body


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 16, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> she does have a nice beach body



I can tell.

The yoked up Ken, and the brunette Barbi.


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 16, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> I can tell.
> 
> The yoked up Ken, and the brunette Barbi.


haha i like that !


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 16, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> haha i like that !



lol True, true


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 16, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> View attachment 53834
> one more progress shot ; looking very flat ( didn't train or eat well today )



looking thick MrO


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 16, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> looking thick MrO


thanks brother !!!


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 17, 2014)

day 34, idk if its because I've been training so much or eating so much or the gear but i have been sleeping a solid 8 hours a night of quality sleep! gonna train back and biceps(light)  today, another body part i like to train.
my back and biceps(light) workout usually consists of ;
(1) wides grip pull downs, this is my warm up exercise usually do 15reps, 12reps, 10reps, 6-8 reps, 4reps really heavy into a drop set. i go heavy so usually the last 1-3 reps of each set are like half reps.
(2) "BENT OVER" barbell rows, i emphasize that because most people do them standing damn near straight up haha
12 reps, 10reps, 8 reps, 6reps to failure 
(3)dead lifts 10reps 8reps 6 reps 6 reps 4 reps 2 reps 
(4)diamond pull downs super set with pull ups ( lol or my sad attempt at pull ups haha) diamond pul down 4 x 10 pull ups 4 x 6-8
biceps 
standing dumbbell curls 15 reps, 12reps, 8-10 reps 6reps into a drop set 
cable curls "trying to focus on the lower part of the biceps" 15reps, 12reps, 10reps, 8reps
concentration curls 15reps, 12reps, 10reps, 8reps !
im very happy with the growth in my back but really need bigger biceps any suggestions ?


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 17, 2014)

one for all you homos ! my better half


----------



## Big-swole7019 (Apr 17, 2014)

If you really focused on your diet O that 240 would be here before you know it. You are on track though I see to that goal. My focusing on diet personally made all the difference.


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 17, 2014)

Big-swole7019 said:


> If you really focused on your diet O that 240 would be here before you know it. You are on track though I see to that goal. My focusing on diet personally made all the difference.


thanks for the advice, that is always were i fail and you know whats funny i like to prep the food lol i just dont always follow through with eating it haha i love to train, but i hate to eat .


----------



## Big-swole7019 (Apr 17, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> thanks for the advice, that is always were i fail and you know whats funny i like to prep the food lol i just dont always follow through with eating it haha i love to train, but i hate to eat .



Yeah that blows. That food is 65-75% of your goal. The other being rest and training. I mean gear builds muscle period. But it actually compliments good diet And training. Write that down lol..


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 17, 2014)

100% diet and 100% training. Bodybuilding defies conventional math.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 17, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> View attachment 53834
> one more progress shot ; looking very flat ( didn't train or eat well today )



Looking jerked MrO


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 17, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Looking jerked MrO


thank you sir, now if i could only obtain a tan lol then id jerked n tan


----------



## sneedham (Apr 17, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> agreed and in some cases; boobs haha


Can you clean up your inbox so I can PM you GDI.....lol


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 17, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Can you clean up your inbox so I can PM you GDI.....lol


haha its full ? lol i shall delete some haha


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 17, 2014)

hit back and bis today, after shooting my biceps the other day i feel a better mind to muscle connection ? anyone ever experiences this ? way under ate yesterday so i had a sub par pump.


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 18, 2014)

woke up weighing 219, having trouble cracking 220 right now, guess its time to up the food lol


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 18, 2014)

lol does anybody else wake up looking like mr o and go to sleep looking like a sumo wrestler?


----------



## sneedham (Apr 18, 2014)

LOL....Keep it up man....It is hard to make yourself eat. Some can just do it while others have to force feed..... I am 6'-2" 225lbs and I know I have the frame and genetics to be healthy at 250-260 but I cannot keep up with the calories....BUT i love to train....


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 18, 2014)

sneedham said:


> LOL....Keep it up man....It is hard to make yourself eat. Some can just do it while others have to force feed..... I am 6'-2" 225lbs and I know I have the frame and genetics to be healthy at 250-260 but* I cannot keep up with the calories....BUT i love to train.*...


ya i have that same problem


----------



## sneedham (Apr 19, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> ya i have that same problem



Damn I thought I stayed up late......sheeesh...


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 19, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Damn I thought I stayed up late......sheeesh...


lol usually im asleep around 10pm but my girl and i stayed up and watched "IT"


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 20, 2014)

day 37 happy giant fucking rabbit day! no training, i have to work all day. tomorrow im really gonna up my calories while at the same time trying to clean up my diet.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2014)

sneedham said:


> LOL....Keep it up man....It is hard to make yourself eat. Some can just do it while others have to force feed..... I am 6'-2" 225lbs and I know I have the frame and genetics to be healthy at 250-260 but I cannot keep up with the calories....BUT i love to train....



Absolutely. Dedication to eating has to take over your life!


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 20, 2014)

Run some ghrp6, heard the stuff makes you eat everything in site.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 20, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Run some ghrp6, heard the stuff makes you eat everything in site.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


i thought about it but i don't know much about peps? i guess i need to learn. 
tomorrow im gonna crack down on the food!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> i thought about it but i don't know much about peps? i guess i need to learn.
> tomorrow im gonna crack down on the food!



Liquid cals is another option.


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 21, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Liquid cals is another option.


i do that with my eggwhites first thing in the morning but i might throw in some shakes through out the day


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 21, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> i thought about it but i don't know much about peps? i guess i need to learn.
> tomorrow im gonna crack down on the food!



did you try the chili yet?


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 21, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> did you try the chili yet?


funny you mention that, last night i had a shit ton of salad, tri tip and chili.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> i do that with my eggwhites first thing in the morning but i might throw in some shakes through out the day



May sound weird but you can do shakes with strawberries, avocado and EVOO - big cals, don't taste too bad either.


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 21, 2014)

I used to add strawberries or blueberries, a banana, peanut butter, and an egg to my post workout shake using milk instead of water too. It's like a meal in itself, just another idea.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 21, 2014)

5 week mark
my strength has gone up a shit load 
still weighing around 217 - 220lb depending on the day but im the strongest ive ever been , stronger now than when i was 225 and on dbol 
 did chest and triceps today 
incline barbel press 135x15 , 185x12 , 225x10 , 275x7, 315x3 
hammer strength flat press 1 plate each side x 15, 2plates x12 , 3 plates x 10 , 3plates x 10 and 4 plates x 6 
flat dumbbell press 80 x 12, 90 x 12 , 100 x 10, 125 x8 
hammer strength incline 1 plate 12, 2 plates 10, 2 plates 8, 3 plates 5 (drop set ) 
triceps
rop push downs never really pay attention to the weigh but i do 20 reps, 12 reps, 10 reps , 8 reps, 4 reps (drop set ) 
dips focusing on tris 
dumbbell kick backs 4 sets 
single arm cable push downs , underhand 4 sets


----------



## the_predator (Apr 21, 2014)

^Damn Bro, strength is really going up!


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 21, 2014)

the_predator said:


> ^Damn Bro, strength is really going up!


it really has , my chest has always been a weak body part for me as i am very shoulder and arm dominant, but for once i actualy feel like i can hang on bench press haha


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 22, 2014)

had an epic workout and cheat day haha
ate steak eggs and oatmeal 
then trained heavy back and biceps 
then ate in n out 
then ate two burritos 
then a protein shake and poptarts lol 
and i think ill make a giant plate of nachos !


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 23, 2014)

had a great shoulder workout today !
little pic of my protein for the next two days !


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 23, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> had a great shoulder workout today !
> little pic of my protein for the next two days !
> View attachment 53937



Looks good. You don't like doing dishes either, huh?

But where's that girly of yours?


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 23, 2014)

haha ^^^ she doing the dishes haha


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 23, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> haha ^^^ she doing the dishes haha



lol


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 24, 2014)

crushed legs and a large pizza today haha.
legs have never been a strong body part for me but i did hit 315 for 10 on squats which i was stoked about !
now time to relax and tan haha, damn its hard out here in southern California


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 25, 2014)

damn i missed my last meal last night because i feel asleep haha i slept from 7:30pm to 4:45am lol 9 + hours of sleep haha guess i needed some recovery


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 25, 2014)

hit some chest and arms today, got a huge pump, probably from that whole pizza i ate yesterday, had my last shot of npp on wednesday and i will be starting my tren monday i will lower my test dose from 600mg ew to about 200mg a week and 375 mgs of tren ew with 75 mgs of proviron a day, im hoping to gain a few more pounds and turn into a sexual predator on this portion of the cycle haha


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 26, 2014)

woke up this morning and said fuck it, shot 125 mgs tren ace and 75 mgs of test prop. im excited to see what this trens all about !
will be running 375 mg tren a e/w and 200 - 225 mgs of test prop e/w !


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 27, 2014)

1 1/2 month progress weighing 220, need to add some size in the legs , other than that im very excited about the way things are going. im eating all my meals + anything else i want , pizzas, burgers, pop-tarts, and chips! and staying fairly lean !


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 28, 2014)

today was the second time pinning the tren, cant wait to get in the gym and beat up some weights


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 28, 2014)

beat up some chest and tris today, feeling really strong lately


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 29, 2014)

im starting to see veins in places ive never seen before !


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 30, 2014)

woke up pinned 75mg test prop, and 125mg of tren a, feeling good, ive noticed i snap easily lately, i feel stronger and am hungrier. also started taking prami again a few days ago, this time instead of starting at .25mg i started at .10mg which was wayyyyyyy better, except i keep waking up with boners that last until i destroy my girlfriend haha


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 30, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> woke up pinned 75mg test prop, and 125mg of tren a, feeling good, ive noticed i snap easily lately, i feel stronger and am hungrier. also started taking prami again a few days ago, this time instead of starting at .25mg i started at .10mg which was wayyyyyyy better, except i keep waking up with boners that last until i destroy my girlfriend haha



 good job young man!


----------



## futureMrO (May 1, 2014)

^^^ thanks bro !


----------



## futureMrO (May 2, 2014)

damn this tren makes me snap quick !


----------



## futureMrO (May 9, 2014)

havnt posted in the log in a while, ive been very busy, havnt been able to keep up with eating, down to about 215-216 but looking much leaner and quit a bit more vascular, also no strength lose, i love tren haha


----------



## the_predator (May 12, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> havnt posted in the log in a while, ive been very busy, havnt been able to keep up with eating, down to about 215-216 but looking much leaner and quit a bit more vascular, also no strength lose, i love tren haha


Yes, tren is the shit!


----------



## rambo99 (May 12, 2014)

I'm over here starving, eating baby food and shit, and this guy is complaining about eating too much!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------

